
Exterminate Mosquitoes for the Sake of Humanity - CWuestefeld
https://quillette.com/2018/09/07/exterminate-mosquitos-for-the-sake-of-humanity/
======
kiallmacinnes
I'm having a hard time judging if he's serious when writing this?

E.g. the bit about preventing the slippery slope by having someone nobody
likes pull the trigger.

~~~
jamesdmiller
I'm the author and I am completely serious. The part you mention is to
foreshadow my arguing that Trump should pull the trigger.

